# How long to wait after bid/estimate?



## cabinetsnj

stombaugh85 said:


> I never contact them back once I leave. Dont want to appear desperate. I know if I got the job or not when I leave.


Excellent advice.


----------



## AmeliaP

It depends on the customer. We don't have a set routine to follow up.


----------



## MCCarpentry

Pearce Services said:


> You need to set the table for that at your initial sales call.
> 
> "I will have your proposal to you by Tuesday, would you like me to follow up on Friday?" or how ever you feel is a fair amount of time based on the work and the urgency.
> 
> If you set it up in advance, "you are following up as promised", easing the call, and reinforcing that you are reliable, and value their time.


That's a very professional way of handling it. Shows that you like to cover all the bases and reinforces that you are experienced and know what you are doing.


----------



## Flimmer

You should ALWAYS give a courtesy call to a customer you have given an estimate to. If you don't you are either too busy :thumbup: or you just don't want to hear the answer the customer may give you, like "we went with someone else".

I call the customer and simply tell them that I am making a courtesy call to see if they have any questions regarding the estimate. If they say no, I will ask if they have made a decision yet?

This is when the customer starts to give you a whole lot of details about what there plans are with this project. 

I also make it very clear that it never seems to work out where we are comparing Apples to Apples and I would be happy to stop over and go over the estimates with them. A lot of customers go for this if they are serious about getting the project done. 

The main reason I stay in touch with the customer is that other contractors tend to jockey the bid around to make their bids cheaper and if you don't stay in touch you will not be able to circumvent that possibility. 

I offer more with my product and I tell the customer this and that I will prove it if we can sit down and go over the estimates they got.

Always stay in touch and you will definitely close more sales.


----------



## cabinetsnj

Flimmer said:


> You should ALWAYS give a courtesy call to a customer you have given an estimate to. If you don't you are either too busy :thumbup: or you just don't want to hear the answer the customer may give you, like "we went with someone else".
> 
> I call the customer and simply tell them that I am making a courtesy call to see if they have any questions regarding the estimate. If they say no, I will ask if they have made a decision yet?
> 
> This is when the customer starts to give you a whole lot of details about what there plans are with this project.
> 
> I also make it very clear that it never seems to work out where we are comparing Apples to Apples and I would be happy to stop over and go over the estimates with them. A lot of customers go for this if they are serious about getting the project done.
> 
> The main reason I stay in touch with the customer is that other contractors tend to jockey the bid around to make their bids cheaper and if you don't stay in touch you will not be able to circumvent that possibility.
> 
> I offer more with my product and I tell the customer this and that I will prove it if we can sit down and go over the estimates they got.
> 
> Always stay in touch and you will definitely close more sales.


That seems like some good advice. However personally, I had when people call me. I will call you when I am ready to do business.


----------



## leeson1776

Wow I can't believe so few of you follow up. I always do.
Many people say: Oh, I almost forgot about that- yeah let's go ahead and do it. 
Or: I was considering a few proposals, but since you called me back first, you got the job (yes, I've heard that a few times). 
I close about 1 out of 3 on the call back. I wait anywhere from one day to three weeks depending on the job/ person, but average of about four days.
One simple phone call to ask if they have any questions or if they've made a decision is not desperation.


----------



## DKnafo

I have never closed a deal where I called back. If they want to move forward they let me know at the sales session or they call me. I still occasionally try it but only to those I email a proposal and want to make sure they received it.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Six days.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

What a hack, I wait 6.5 days.. :laughing:


----------



## SmartConstruct

bill r said:


> _*But you've got to ask them for the project*_ or someone else will take it.


An estimate is just like a job interview... you have to ask them for the job.

What is the hurt in asking for the job at the estimate? This is why the biggest remodeling companies became successful: Their salespeople do this. 

What is the hurt in following up? The price won't change.

Homeowners aren't your friends. They're people you do business with.


----------



## fjn

I never,ever call back. Their not calling is your answer. The time to do your selling is in the face to face,not after the fact.


Calling back to me takes on the feel of a used car salesman. Plus as one mentioned the percentage of closing the deal at that point is slim to none.


Just my .02


----------



## Roofcheck

They all deserve a call back, lately I've very much enjoyed calling folks that didn't sign to tell them I'm too busy for their job just wanted to give them a heads up. Both customers asked if I could do it before snow flies. Win without desperation.


----------



## country_huck

I usually give it a few days, some people just get wrapped up in other things and forget. 

I will admit if I have to call back the chances go way down. But not calling back to find out is outta the question.


----------



## SmartConstruct

fjn said:


> I never,ever call back. Their not calling is your answer. The time to do your selling is in the face to face,not after the fact.
> 
> 
> Calling back to me takes on the feel of a used car salesman. Plus as one mentioned the percentage of closing the deal at that point is slim to none.
> 
> 
> Just my .02


From my experience, it really depends on the customer. Some get pissed. But, some weren't sure if they wanted to do the job anyway and it just took a human touch to convince them to go ahead and get it done.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

I don't think there's a set time, a couple days? A week? If you read Profitable Sales by Michael Stone there is a whole section on callbacks and rehashes, he explains when to do it and how to do it. If I know it's not a sale then I don't call back, if I think it is then sometimes I do. I don't always get a positive response but sometimes they tell me they are glad I called because they wanted to go over it more.


----------



## SmartConstruct

KennMacMoragh said:


> I don't think there's a set time, a couple days? A week? If you read Profitable Sales by Michael Stone there is a whole section on callbacks and rehashes, he explains when to do it and how to do it. If I know it's not a sale then I don't call back, if I think it is then sometimes I do. I don't always get a positive response but sometimes they tell me they are glad I called because they wanted to go over it more.


How can you really accurately predict if it's going to be a sale?? I've gotten callbacks from clients who sounded completely unserious at the estimate and then I haven't been able to convince certain homeowners who told me at the estimate that they would be hiring me and they loved how thorough I was... blah, blah...


----------



## KennMacMoragh

SmartConstruct said:


> How can you really accurately predict if it's going to be a sale?? I've gotten callbacks from clients who sounded completely unserious at the estimate and then I haven't been able to convince certain homeowners who told me at the estimate that they would be hiring me and they loved how thorough I was... blah, blah...


Intuition


----------



## SmartConstruct

KennMacMoragh said:


> Intuition


So it takes alot of experience?


----------



## KennMacMoragh

SmartConstruct said:


> So it takes alot of experience?


Not really, just human experience. True a lot of times they sound really interested then later decide they don't want to do it. But if they are really not interested in you then it should be apparent, you'll know it.


----------



## greg24k

Why wait? Life is to short, move on and do other things, if you got nothing to do, take a vacation... if they want the job done, and you the man for the job, they will call you.


----------



## pcplumber

*I never call a customer back!*

I never call a customer back with the exception of 1 in 500 when I know that calling back is in the best interest of the customer. These are the customers I think I gave the best deal in the world to and I think these customers will make a big mistake if they don't use my company because I know they can't get what I am giving them and they will get less from another company and pay more for less. Many of these customers don't appear to have the ability to make intelligent decisions and they need a nudge in the right direction.

Otherwise, calling back seems like a desperate move. I don't like it when contractors call be back. It seems like desperation.


----------



## SmartConstruct

KennMacMoragh said:


> Not really, just human experience. True a lot of times they sound really interested then later decide they don't want to do it. But if they are really not interested in you then it should be apparent, you'll know it.


:confused1: How? :confused1:


----------



## SmartConstruct

pcplumber said:


> I never call a customer back with the exception of 1 in 500 when I know that calling back is in the best interest of the customer. These are the customers I think I gave the best deal in the world to and I think these customers will make a big mistake if they don't use my company because I know they can't get what I am giving them and they will get less from another company and pay more for less. Many of these customers don't appear to have the ability to make intelligent decisions and they need a nudge in the right direction.
> 
> Otherwise, calling back seems like a desperate move. I don't like it when contractors call be back. It seems like desperation.


I think that pride gets in the way. Alot of contractors think that calling back is "desperation." But, what if calling back put $5,000 in your pocket? Still not worth swallowing your pride?  

I think you guys have the wrong idea. When I do a call back, it's never out of desperation. I would never call a customer back in a desperate attempt to win them over. It makes them uneasy which makes me uneasy. They're thinking: "Could he be going bankrupt? What if he doesn't have the funds to do quality work?"

The idea that you NEED TO HAVE is CUSTOMER SERVICE. When I call back, I simply ask them if they received the proposal. Because, what if they didn't? What if they told you the wrong address? You just spent your valuable time doing an estimate (let's say that it took 1 hour) and you are so proud that you don't spend 1 minute of your time calling the customer?

And now, because of the wonderful ideas on this website, I am going to call back a second time to see if they have any questions or if they have made a decision.

What it all boils down to is... do you guys want to make $ or are you happy living below your means?


----------



## Driftweed

I pay attention to body language during a sell. I'm surprised they did not teach you that in one of your college classes, smartconstruction. You have to have the ability to "read" your potential clients unconciously telling you yes or no. 

Things like the tone of their voice, eye movement, how they are sitting during the meeting, etc... are all very subtle clues they are giving you. Those of us who can "read" those clues can call it intuition on whether to do a call back or not.

Example: I have been "working" a potential client for over a year now. at the first of the month I stop by their offices with a $25 gift card to subway restaraunt for the office girls/property manager. each month they tell me I cost too much. 3 months ago, the manager started calling me "Woody Harrelson" saying I speak just like him. She is obviously warming up to me, and by flirting is letting me know she is beginning to be receptive to my sales pitch. This month after 11 consecutive months, I did not stop by. I know next month, they will welcome me and my free lunch back. I made them want to see me. And hopefully, it will work.


----------



## pcplumber

*I don't think it is a pride or ego problem.*



SmartConstruct said:


> I think that pride gets in the way. Alot of contractors think that calling back is "desperation." But, what if calling back put $5,000 in your pocket? Still not worth swallowing your pride?
> 
> I think you guys have the wrong idea. When I do a call back, it's never out of desperation. I would never call a customer back in a desperate attempt to win them over. It makes them uneasy which makes me uneasy. They're thinking: "Could he be going bankrupt? What if he doesn't have the funds to do quality work?"
> 
> The idea that you NEED TO HAVE is CUSTOMER SERVICE. When I call back, I simply ask them if they received the proposal. Because, what if they didn't? What if they told you the wrong address? You just spent your valuable time doing an estimate (let's say that it took 1 hour) and you are so proud that you don't spend 1 minute of your time calling the customer?
> 
> And now, because of the wonderful ideas on this website, I am going to call back a second time to see if they have any questions or if they have made a decision.
> 
> What it all boils down to is... do you guys want to make $ or are you happy living below your means?


If it works for you then go with it.

For the type of work we do we write the estimate as a contract and leave it with the customer. So, there is no question regarding whether or not they received the estimate. When customers have questions they call us and they don't need to be prompted.

One reason we don't call customers back is because we do an excellent job attempting to close sales on our first visit. At the close of our presentation the customer is going to sign a contract and if not then a very small percent of people will call us back later.

The reason we close few sales after we leave the customer's house is because plumbing in Los Angeles is very competitive and customers can always get equal or lower prices.

Suppose I give a customer an estimate for $6000 and the customer tells me he is going to get two more estimates. The 2nd estimates comes in at $7500. The customer does not go with this contractor. The third estimate comes in at $6200.

What contractor is the customer going with. It is not going to be my company even though I am $200 less because the customer will say to the 3rd bidder (I hate that word), "well, you are in the ballpark and you are already here so go ahead and do the job."

Most customers don't compare apples with apples and they are not going to tell the 3rd guy he can't have the job because he does not have a loyalty to my company.

So, I will not subject myself to the torture of calling customers to hear that they gave the job to a hack competitor and paid a few hundred dollars more or less when I was giving four times more service and product.

My company provides the best service and product that money can buy and if at the end of our presentations our customers can't see that then calling back is going to be fruitless. I call the customers at this point brain-dead and asking the customer if they have more questions is redundant to a point of harassment.

Like I said before, we do call some customers back.


----------



## Patrick

pcplumber said:


> If it works for you then go with it.
> 
> For the type of work we do we write the estimate as a contract and leave it with the customer. So, there is no question regarding whether or not they received the estimate. When customers have questions they call us and they don't need to be prompted.
> 
> One reason we don't call customers back is because we do an excellent job attempting to close sales on our first visit. At the close of our presentation the customer is going to sign a contract and if not then a very small percent of people will call us back later.
> 
> The reason we close few sales after we leave the customer's house is because plumbing in Los Angeles is very competitive and customers can always get equal or lower prices.
> 
> Suppose I give a customer an estimate for $6000 and the customer tells me he is going to get two more estimates. The 2nd estimates comes in at $7500. The customer does not go with this contractor. The third estimate comes in at $6200.
> 
> What contractor is the customer going with. It is not going to be my company even though I am $200 less because the customer will say to the 3rd bidder (I hate that word), "well, you are in the ballpark and you are already here so go ahead and do the job."
> 
> Most customers don't compare apples with apples and they are not going to tell the 3rd guy he can't have the job because he does not have a loyalty to my company.
> 
> So, I will not subject myself to the torture of calling customers to hear that they gave the job to a hack competitor and paid a few hundred dollars more or less when I was giving four times more service and product.
> 
> My company provides the best service and product that money can buy and if at the end of our presentations our customers can't see that then calling back is going to be fruitless. I call the customers at this point brain-dead and asking the customer if they have more questions is redundant to a point of harassment.
> 
> Like I said before, we do call some customers back.


Sounds like u need a discount on the first appointment. And a price match guarantee thats so ridiculous no one qualifies.


----------



## Mr Latone

You guys that don't follow up are losing business.

There are customers who will not agree to a contract on a sit down. Some.

They are determined to get x number of quotes and will not compromise.

Now, you may have sold them on your sit down. If so, great.

We are not all great closers or one shot salesman. Just not.

The follow up is not a pressure call. It's a courtesy call. You met the customer and have an opinion of them. Use that opinion with the follow up. Maybe sometimes your opinion is even not to follow up.

There will be times when the other quotes didn't come in and your call shows interest. There will be times when you are head to head with another contractor and the customer just needs to here a voice to commit. 

The idea they will think you are desperate is silly unless maybe you are. And if you are, that's a damn good reason to make the call. If you aren't then there is no reason that your call should represent that to the customer.

"Hello, I wanted to thank you for allowing me to quote your project. I feel there was a lot of information we discussed and if you have a moment I can address anything you may have concerns about."

Whatever.


----------



## Oconomowoc

If you have plenty of work why call back? If you call back that just means you need the work. If you don't have plenty of work why wouldn't you call back. This isn't a right or wrong answer here.

I'm not sure I believe it's a courtesy. Courtesy just means being polite. The time to be polite is when you have a meeting, the true purpose of calling back is to get the job, so let's not call it courtesy. 

Could you make an extra $5000 as suggested by calling back and land that project? Sure, but if you had plenty of work you would have made it anyhow. 

Sometimes people have no choice but to call back and work for that sale, there's certainly no shame in it. But it's not courtesy, it's working hard for a sale.

Lastly, calling back is cheaper then meeting a new client and starting over.


----------



## Mr Latone

Well, that's splittings hairs a little.

I could say it's a courtesy because they don't have to make the call, and some buyers have trouble making decisions without some outside polite stimulus.

It's also a courtesy because it makes an additional offer of time.

But, yes, I can see the word courtesy is a stretch.


----------



## Oconomowoc

You know, there's nothing wrong with calling and just being honest. Tell them flat out, I want this project what will it take to get it. 

People are afraid to sound desperate. Why is that? Who cares. People are so afraid of invisible things that don't exist. As long as your intentions are good and honest you'll never have anything to worry about. People like honesty. People like authenticity.

If somebody calls me up and says they are calling me out of courtesy my first thought is I don't trust you. If you call and say "I'd really like that project" at the very minimum they will know you are honest.


----------



## Mr Latone

Oconomowoc said:


> You know, there's nothing wrong with calling and just being honest. Tell them flat out, I want this project what will it take to get it.
> 
> People are afraid to sound desperate. Why is that? Who cares. People are so afraid of invisible things that don't exist. As long as your intentions are good and honest you'll never have anything to worry about. People like honesty. People like authenticity.
> 
> If somebody calls me up and says they are calling me out of courtesy my first thought is I don't trust you. If you call and say "I'd really like that project" at the very minimum they will know you are honest.


The idea of offering additional information or support for the quote along with a request for the close aren't mutually exclusive.

The call is honest regardless. Of course it's important to come across as such. It's not a cold call. The dialogue isn't about tricking anybody into thinking the call is for anything other than to reinforce your position.

We are on the same page here.


----------



## Oconomowoc

I've called after I knew I lost a project. Now that is real courtesy. 

Back when I was doing new construction and remodeling I would call quite a few times. That has really helped build my brand. More often than not the homeowners are not happy with the other guy. They share that with me and tell me what's going on. And I would offer advice, even though I didn't get the job. 

I'm in this for the long term, and those home owners that are not happy with the company will eventually need to call a plumber again, and they end up calling me. Think big. Think long term. Always be building relationships. It's at the very core of building a brand.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Mr Latone said:


> The idea of offering additional information or support for the quote along with a request for the close aren't mutually exclusive.
> 
> The call is honest regardless. Of course it's important to come across as such. It's not a cold call. The dialogue isn't about tricking anybody into thinking the call is for anything other than to reinforce your position.
> 
> We are on the same page here.


I'm not so sure. The reason a company calls back is because they want the job. I don't believe in sugar coating it and calling it courtesy. If they are calling back to give more information then that would be a screw up. 

I'm just not a fella who likes to play with words. I'm brutally honest with people.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I follow up until they tell me no. I spend my time and money organizing their project into a number the least they can do is tell me no.

When they say no I always ask why. This has provided some of my best feedback which has allowed me to refone my process in the manner it is today. I have found that the most honest feedback comes from those who don't hire you.

I use email for this. I have gotten jobs after 4 unanswered emails in the past.

Sometimes people get quotes and then save the money to do it. Follow ups keep you in the front of the line. It only takes a few minutes to send a bunch of them if you have prepared content..


----------



## KennMacMoragh

Oconomowoc said:


> You know, there's nothing wrong with calling and just being honest. Tell them flat out, I want this project what will it take to get it.
> 
> People are afraid to sound desperate. Why is that? Who cares. People are so afraid of invisible things that don't exist. As long as your intentions are good and honest you'll never have anything to worry about. People like honesty. People like authenticity.
> 
> If somebody calls me up and says they are calling me out of courtesy my first thought is I don't trust you. If you call and say "I'd really like that project" at the very minimum they will know you are honest.


That's what I was thinking, just wasn't sure how to put it in words. I'm not sure why people here are posting saying they are afraid of sounding desperate. Sales in this day and age is all about attitude and integrity, people can smell b.s. If you're not giving them any b.s then there shouldn't be any problem. You can call back and say "Have you reached a decision" or "I'm doing a follow up" or "Do you have any questions", whatever you think fits. Most often it seems they are glad I called.


----------



## Oconomowoc

KennMacMoragh said:


> That's what I was thinking, just wasn't sure how to put it in words. I'm not sure why people here are posting saying they are afraid of sounding desperate. Sales in this day and age is all about attitude and integrity, people can smell b.s. If you're not giving them any b.s then there shouldn't be any problem. You can call back and say "Have you reached a decision" or "I'm doing a follow up" or "Do you have any questions", whatever you think fits. Most often it seems they are glad I called.


In my opinion, the last sentence you wrote is key. 

I think sometimes contractors feel as if they know what a home owner is thinking, or at least they try and control what they think. What I mean by that is this, 'if I tell them I'm not busy they won't respect me so I'll make it sound a certain way so they don't'. That type of thinking is ridiculous. I understand the theory and in some cases it might be true but I certainly won't waste any oxygen talking to people like that.

First off, there's no possible way I'd know what another man is thinking. Second, it's not not a bad thing to be slow at times. People understand that. In fact, I'd say once or twice a month I get a call from a customer saying "hey, it's definitely not an emergency but I'd like you to repipe my house. Can you fit me in next time you are slow?" 

I mean, sometimes being slow is a good thing. Consumers are just human beings like us, they work too, and they know what it's like to be slow periodically. 

The best brands in this business, hands down, no exception, are owners who are brutally honest and authentic. It's a breath of fresh air for many many home owners........and obviously it only makes sense. 

If I tell my wife and kids work is slow I can have no problems saying the same thing to a customer. I'm the same person, I don't flip a switch and pretend.


----------



## SmartConstruct

Excellent post. But, I wanted to make one comment...



Mr Latone said:


> The idea they will think you are desperate is silly unless maybe you are. And if you are, that's a damn good reason to make the call.
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably good to call the client when you are desperate, but just DON'T appear desperate. Psychology tells us that people can pick up on other people's emotions, even very subtle emotions. If you appear desperate, their mirror neurons will fire off in their brain cells, making them nervous if you are desperate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oconomowoc

The important thing is to not actually FEEL desperate. If you feel desperate you won't be able to hide it.


----------



## SmartConstruct

Oconomowoc said:


> If you have plenty of work why call back? If you call back that just means you need the work. If you don't have plenty of work why wouldn't you call back. This isn't a right or wrong answer here.
> 
> I'm not sure I believe it's a courtesy. Courtesy just means being polite. The time to be polite is when you have a meeting, the true purpose of calling back is to get the job, so let's not call it courtesy.
> 
> Could you make an extra $5000 as suggested by calling back and land that project? Sure, but if you had plenty of work you would have made it anyhow.
> 
> Sometimes people have no choice but to call back and work for that sale, there's certainly no shame in it. But it's not courtesy, it's working hard for a sale.
> 
> Lastly, calling back is cheaper then meeting a new client and starting over.


Once again, we're comparing big jobs to small jobs here. Small $200 jobs... why call back when you have plenty? Big $20,000 jobs... if there is that much money involved, it wouldn't make sense to let the job go to another contractor.


----------



## Oconomowoc

SmartConstruct said:


> Once again, we're comparing big jobs to small jobs here. Small $200 jobs... why call back when you have plenty? Big $20,000 jobs... if there is that much money involved, it wouldn't make sense to let the job go to another contractor.


You have no idea what size jobs I've done so let's not try.


----------



## SmartConstruct

Oconomowoc said:


> You have no idea what size jobs I've done so let's not try.


:sweatdrop: Well, I guess different strokes for different folks!


----------

